# Bluewater? nipple-elbow?



## GARIV (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking to go offshore this week with the kids. Need help from those of you that have been out recently. lets keep an updated thread on the water conditions at the nipple/spur/elbow/steps. Since we cant depend on the services, lets help each other out. Whats it look like out there?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be prepared to run 110+ for true blue. We fished the International and picked up from 133 to run home. It's a long way to good water right now.


----------



## GARIV (Apr 24, 2008)

well, thats out of my range. There was a small pocket of blue/green water with few weedlines around the elbow down to the spur last week. I was hoping it might still be there.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All we saw there was chocolate milk.....


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't even worry about going this week. We fished yesterday from just north of the nipple over 131, and then south. Trolled south of the spur then way east to the N of the squiggles to finish up the day. Wade summed it up nicely - Chocolate milk. We did have a wahoo bite s of the nipple that ate through 300 lb mono. we had two mystery knockdowns in the nasty water N of the spur - no hookup, just popped the rigger clip. We then reeled in the way way back getting ready to go home. Had a flying fish chain out back and a wahoo had shredded 2 of the 5 flyers, stollen the last one with hook, and left us with a big middle finger. Catch of the day was a whopping 1 chicken dolphin caught on a floating log.

I'd wait for a better blue water. It is not worth the fuel right now in my opinion.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

We were at the nipple last Fri. and it was green water. Trolled SW from there and still green water. Had a 30# wahoo when we first got to the nipple and caught another 18#r in the PM as we came back up to the nipple. No weeds (a few small, scattered clumps), no trash, no dolphin, no nothin' except for the 2 wahoo and a few flying fish.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I was at the nipple Sunday and did not do very good either. On the way out we trolled through a school of fish and caught a good sized king before 7:00 and then nothing the rest of the day.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Went to the nipple and a few miles south July 4 the water looked pretty good. We caught 3 dolphin the biggest was 20 # and missed another that was about 35#. Did not run over 50 miles out.<P align=center>


----------



## southern tiara (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice dolphin...any weed patches around the nipple or towardthe elbow, or still scattered?


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

still not alot but it was solid just not very wide in places.


----------

